# OAKLEY HORSEBOX STOLEN ESSEX



## eoe (24 February 2012)

Horsebox stolen from Stebbing, Great Dunmow, Essex early this morning 24 February, it is a blue lorry with red and white stripes, used to be green, Oakley Supreme on an Iveco body carries 3/4 horses reg is 2 HYS this is the second time in 4 months this lorry has been stolen.  Any info contact Essex Police this lorry belong to my vets wife, when it was stolen 4 months ago it was found near Rayleigh in Essex.


----------



## lea840 (25 February 2012)

I got this on my facebook yesterday... I think your vets wife needs www.quartix.co.uk I have this on ALL of my 9 vehicles.... you can watch them 'Live' through a program similar to google maps, no need for the police to hunt them down following a series of beeps... It's all live on screen for you, I did't get them fitted just incase they were stolen, Quartix is an amazing tracking program relaying Live streaming of the vehciles, showing their speed at all times and it has daily route logs, so you can look back of a days trip and the information is a permenant record... I know all of the features wouldn't be used by horse box owners... BUT it brought my commercial insurance down a hell of a lot... Its great for me because I can see where my drivers are at all times and make sure they are on time for jobs and not making extra money out of my vehicles by moon lighting 

This is a screen shot showing some of my vehicles on the move this morning...


----------

